# Charles Ives - Piano Sonata No. 2, III. "The Alcotts"



## cito2002

I would like to learn how to play the third movement from Ives' Concord Sonata. However, I am having trouble playing the large chords in the left hand. I would appreciate any suggestions regarding this piece, especially about reaching all the notes in those chords. Thanks!


----------



## hpowders

I'm not a pianist. Sorry. But, what a magnificent Sonata, the Ives Concord is!


----------



## Pugg

cito2002 said:


> I would like to learn how to play the third movement from Ives' Concord Sonata. However, I am having trouble playing the large chords in the left hand. I would appreciate any suggestions regarding this piece, especially about reaching all the notes in those chords. Thanks!


Did you ask your teacher?


----------

